# Spawn Log: Marble Dragon x Mustard Gas



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*April 20th, 2012*​ 
After conditioning on a diet of bloodworms, brine shrimp, and a home-made protien food my pair are in the spawning tank.​ 
*Dad* is a marble dragon from HM parents imported from thailand, I don't have photos of his parents but I do have some of his full siblings.​ 
​ 
Full brother.
​ 
Full Sisters.

​ 

*Mom* is a mustard gas imported from thailand, I have no background on her.​ 
​ 

This paring is to both try my hand at raising fry, and to satisfy my curiosity of what they will produce. I hope to spawn my male's all white dragon brother to a dragon sibling next.​ 
*9:50 AM*​ 
My pair have been in the spawning tank for a few hours now, the female in a glass bowl. So far there's been tons of flaring from both parties. Female is showing breeding bars, but the male has not started to nest yet.



​


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck on the spawn! Sometimes my male wont make a nest until the female is out with him.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Creat said:


> Good luck on the spawn! Sometimes my male wont make a nest until the female is out with him.


Yeah, I may release her before there's a nest if I see all the right signs. Also may try a simulated thunderstorm to help them along. First timers, so. 

Thank you!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*10:30*
Female is barred up like crazy, male still flaring. May release soon if things continue to look good.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If the female is swimming head down thats a great sign and it means its time to release her.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Creat said:


> If the female is swimming head down thats a great sign and it means its time to release her.


She is, I'll go ahead and let her go. Want to find my video camera!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha alright good luck dont be surprised if she suddenly runs away sense the magic barrier is gone lol


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey I'm not sure if you aware of this but BethsBettas on this forum has the exact same photo of your mom of the spawn. Do you both own a similar female or did you sell the female to her?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Edifiler said:


> Hey I'm not sure if you aware of this but BethsBettas on this forum has the exact same photo of your mom of the spawn. Do you both own a similar female or did you sell the female to her?


That's my account, the email it was connected with got hacked and I shut it down. Posted a thread regarding that just now.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

He still seems far more interested in chasing her than starting a nest. Tag time I suppose.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah I just saw that thread was about to delete my comment :x Looks like you beat me too it :x Haha


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*8:30*
He is still chasing her rather than building a nest. She dropped a round of eggs just now, but obviously they weren't fertile. Anything I can do to get him interested in nesting? I have another male I can use, but if I can get this one to work I would like to.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Have you used IAL? If not, it might help him get in the mood.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Have you used IAL? If not, it might help him get in the mood.


Yep, the water is stained and I have two nice big leaves.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, then that's not it. Sometimes we just have to be patient, and hope she doesn't drop too many eggs before they get the hang of it.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> OK, then that's not it. Sometimes we just have to be patient, and hope she doesn't drop too many eggs before they get the hang of it.


Yeah, it's driving me crazy! She's already dropped once, and is being nothing but submissive; yet, he's still seeking her out for a chase rather than nesting. MEN, huff.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AFishTale said:


> Yeah, it's driving me crazy! She's already dropped once, and is being nothing but submissive; yet, he's still seeking her out for a chase rather than nesting. MEN, huff.


LOL:lol:
Seriously, I understand. I have a beautiful HM double tail blue/green male and a pale blue HM female mustard gas. I just can't seem to get them interested in each other. I've tried twice, and am conditioning them for a third try.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Some males don't build a nest till after spawning starts. What do you have in the tank for the male to nest under? My steel male didn't build a nest the first attempt so I pulled them and reconditioned for 2 weeks and he started nest building before I put him back in the spawn tank. Some males prefer different things to build under too. I've found my males love bubble wrap over styrofoam cups.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Some males don't build a nest till after spawning starts. What do you have in the tank for the male to nest under? My steel male didn't build a nest the first attempt so I pulled them and reconditioned for 2 weeks and he started nest building before I put him back in the spawn tank. Some males prefer different things to build under too. I've found my males love bubble wrap over styrofoam cups.


 
I have a floating IAL, bit of bubble wrap, floating plants and a bit of Pathos. He just started blowing a nest a few moments ago. (Had to recup the female to give her a break) Now with her in sight, but not moving so much he seems more focused.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> LOL:lol:
> Seriously, I understand. I have a beautiful HM double tail blue/green male and a pale blue HM female mustard gas. I just can't seem to get them interested in each other. I've tried twice, and am conditioning them for a third try.


Yeah. xD I'm like; LOVE EACHOTHER..


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*12:11*
I have re-catured the female and she is floating in the spawning tank, getting a bit of a break from chasing, and watching the male as he finally starts his nest. (in the most in inconvenient of places, but hey, whatever floats his bubbles.) I'll release her again once the nest grows in size.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*April 21st, 1:40 PM.*
The male has a bubble nest, female approaches every once and a while before he chases her off. She's barred up like a jailor. Hopefully they'll spawn soon.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

All sounds good


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

She seems to be pretty agressive when approaching the nest. I.e, flaring her gills and such. She's also 'poking?' the nest before he chases her off. Is that normal?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

AFishTale said:


> She seems to be pretty agressive when approaching the nest. I.e, flaring her gills and such. She's also 'poking?' the nest before he chases her off. Is that normal?


She's got to check it out first. If she does not like it she'll tear it up and he has to start over....

Got to have faith, life will find a way.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

My pair just spawed Friday,the male didn't build a bubblenest too,then, the male looks less aggressive and the female is showing breeding bars and head pointing down.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

*10:45*
Male still adding on to his large bubble nest. He seems to seek out the female every once and a while, leur her to the nest, wiggles-- but is rejected. Female has dropped eggs twice since yesterday, and is still being somewhat agressive.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

That's a bummer. Hope things turn around.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Woke up this morning, no change. I'm thinking about swapping females...
He's still nesting, so maybe that could work? Suggestions?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Leave them be it can take 3 days for new spawners so dont worry to much. As long as its not relentless chasing and attacking its fine. Sometimes having another female around in the tank (like floating opposite the bubblenest) for 15 min can motivate the female more. Does the female still have eggs left sense she is dropping them so much?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Creat said:


> Leave them be it can take 3 days for new spawners so dont worry to much. As long as its not relentless chasing and attacking its fine. Sometimes having another female around in the tank (like floating opposite the bubblenest) for 15 min can motivate the female more. Does the female still have eggs left sense she is dropping them so much?


Yeah, she's still got eggs. I'm floating another girl for a while, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Tending to the nest. Unfortunately, the female still seems entirely unimpressed. ):


----------

